# CHK ENG LT



## dixonhsv (Feb 15, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO JUST DISCONNECT THE DAMN CHECK ENGINE LIGHT? I KNOW IT IS POSSIBLE, JUST DON'T KNOW HOW TO GO ABOUT DOING IT. DOESN'T MATTER HOW MUCH MONEY I HAVE SPENT THE LIGHT COMES BACK ON, I JUST WANT TO DISCONNECT IT. THANKS.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

What is it coming on for? What codes do you get?

In my opinion, it would be highly ignorant to just 'disconnect' the cel light. What if you have more serious problems i.e. running really lean and your engine blows?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

dixonhsv said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO JUST DISCONNECT THE DAMN CHECK ENGINE LIGHT? I KNOW IT IS POSSIBLE, JUST DON'T KNOW HOW TO GO ABOUT DOING IT. DOESN'T MATTER HOW MUCH MONEY I HAVE SPENT THE LIGHT COMES BACK ON, I JUST WANT TO DISCONNECT IT. THANKS.


Even if you "disconnect" the CEL, you will still fail the emissions test due to the code staying in the ecm...


----------

